# Snapping turtle with my RBP?



## vicious (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey fellas...

My roommate last night brought in a baby snapping turtle to keep as a pet. I have a 10 gallon tank asided from my 75 gallon tank so I put the little guy in the 10 gallon tank. I put a minnow in there with the turtle, who has a little water along w/ sand and sticks in there w/ him. I never saw it happen but in about a half hour i checked on the minnow and sure enough the minnow was about half eaten! I couldn't really believe it. This snapper is maybe 3 inches in lenght, so probably just out of the egg of his mother. And already he's got the killer instinct. I don't know how much you all know about these snapping turtle but they are mean SOB's. I'm no expert but I've been around them a few times and they are nasty creatures. They are slow, as all turtles, but their bite is lightning fast and very hard. So my roommate and I are wondering what would happen if I put this little guy in w/ my 4 RBP's who are juveniles? My 4 RBP are about 3 - 4 inches in length and feast on a steady diet of worms, minnows and leaches. So basically my piranha are still babies, in my mind anyway. I personally don't think it would be a good idea. I know piranha are vicious, quick and aggresive, but these snappers need only one bite and one chance to inflict some real damage on whatever it bit. So any thoughts on possibly adding a different kind of animal to my feature tank w/ my RBP's would be appreciated.....


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

i seen them as small as a quarter, i ill bet he eats all your reds, or kills them in a few days


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

piranhapisces said:


> i seen them as small as a quarter, i ill bet he eats all your reds, or kills them in a few days
> [snapback]1054059[/snapback]​


Agree as turtles are primarily fish eaters and they will take out your RBP as if they were goldfish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You are right, it is definately a bad idea, as the turtle will kill your piranha by either eating them or with bacteria and disease. Turtles are known for carrying salmonila (sp?), so I wouldn't even think about it. Just get the turtle his own tank.







Since he is so small, he would be fine in just a 10 gallon tank for quite some time.
~Taylor~


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> vicious Posted Today, 11:34 AM
> Hey fellas...
> 
> My roommate last night brought in a *baby snapping turtle* to keep as a pet. I have a 10 gallon tank asided from my 75 gallon tank so I put the little guy in the 10 gallon tank. I put a minnow in there with the turtle, who has a little water along w/ sand and sticks in there w/ him. I never saw it happen but in about a half hour i checked on the minnow and sure enough *the minnow was about half eaten!* I couldn't really believe it. This snapper is maybe 3 inches in lenght, so probably just out of the egg of his mother. *And already he's got the killer instinct. *I don't know how much you all know about these snapping turtle but they are mean SOB's. *I'm no expert* but I've been around them a few times and they are nasty creatures. They are slow, as all turtles, but their bite is lightning fast and very hard. So my roommate and I are wondering *what would happen if I put this little guy in w/ my 4 RBP's who are juveniles?* *My 4 RBP are about 3 - 4 inches in length and feast on a steady diet of worms, minnows and leaches. *So basically my piranha are still babies, in my mind anyway.* I personally don't think it would be a good idea. I know piranha are vicious, quick and aggresive, but these snappers need only one bite and one chance to inflict some real damage on whatever it bit.* So any thoughts on possibly adding a different kind of animal to my feature tank w/ my RBP's would be appreciated.....


It's always amazing to me that people can write all of this and not even see their own answers.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > vicious Posted Today, 11:34 AM
> > Hey fellas...
> >
> > My roommate last night brought in a *baby snapping turtle* to keep as a pet. I have a 10 gallon tank asided from my 75 gallon tank so I put the little guy in the 10 gallon tank. I put a minnow in there with the turtle, who has a little water along w/ sand and sticks in there w/ him. I never saw it happen but in about a half hour i checked on the minnow and sure enough *the minnow was about half eaten!* I couldn't really believe it. This snapper is maybe 3 inches in lenght, so probably just out of the egg of his mother. *And already he's got the killer instinct. *I don't know how much you all know about these snapping turtle but they are mean SOB's. *I'm no expert* but I've been around them a few times and they are nasty creatures. They are slow, as all turtles, but their bite is lightning fast and very hard. So my roommate and I are wondering *what would happen if I put this little guy in w/ my 4 RBP's who are juveniles?* *My 4 RBP are about 3 - 4 inches in length and feast on a steady diet of worms, minnows and leaches. *So basically my piranha are still babies, in my mind anyway.* I personally don't think it would be a good idea. I know piranha are vicious, quick and aggresive, but these snappers need only one bite and one chance to inflict some real damage on whatever it bit.* So any thoughts on possibly adding a different kind of animal to my feature tank w/ my RBP's would be appreciated.....
> ...


lol thats good


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > vicious Posted Today, 11:34 AM
> > Hey fellas...
> >
> > My roommate last night brought in a *baby snapping turtle* to keep as a pet. I have a 10 gallon tank asided from my 75 gallon tank so I put the little guy in the 10 gallon tank. I put a minnow in there with the turtle, who has a little water along w/ sand and sticks in there w/ him. I never saw it happen but in about a half hour i checked on the minnow and sure enough *the minnow was about half eaten!* I couldn't really believe it. This snapper is maybe 3 inches in lenght, so probably just out of the egg of his mother. *And already he's got the killer instinct. *I don't know how much you all know about these snapping turtle but they are mean SOB's. *I'm no expert* but I've been around them a few times and they are nasty creatures. They are slow, as all turtles, but their bite is lightning fast and very hard. So my roommate and I are wondering *what would happen if I put this little guy in w/ my 4 RBP's who are juveniles?* *My 4 RBP are about 3 - 4 inches in length and feast on a steady diet of worms, minnows and leaches. *So basically my piranha are still babies, in my mind anyway.* I personally don't think it would be a good idea. I know piranha are vicious, quick and aggresive, but these snappers need only one bite and one chance to inflict some real damage on whatever it bit.* So any thoughts on possibly adding a different kind of animal to my feature tank w/ my RBP's would be appreciated.....
> ...










nice point Frank


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yes good point.

Turtles main food= fish

piranha=fish=turtle food

especially snappers...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > vicious Posted Today, 11:34 AM
> > Hey fellas...
> >
> > My roommate last night brought in a *baby snapping turtle* to keep as a pet. I have a 10 gallon tank asided from my 75 gallon tank so I put the little guy in the 10 gallon tank. I put a minnow in there with the turtle, who has a little water along w/ sand and sticks in there w/ him. I never saw it happen but in about a half hour i checked on the minnow and sure enough *the minnow was about half eaten!* I couldn't really believe it. This snapper is maybe 3 inches in lenght, so probably just out of the egg of his mother. *And already he's got the killer instinct. *I don't know how much you all know about these snapping turtle but they are mean SOB's. *I'm no expert* but I've been around them a few times and they are nasty creatures. They are slow, as all turtles, but their bite is lightning fast and very hard. So my roommate and I are wondering *what would happen if I put this little guy in w/ my 4 RBP's who are juveniles?* *My 4 RBP are about 3 - 4 inches in length and feast on a steady diet of worms, minnows and leaches. *So basically my piranha are still babies, in my mind anyway.* I personally don't think it would be a good idea. I know piranha are vicious, quick and aggresive, but these snappers need only one bite and one chance to inflict some real damage on whatever it bit.* So any thoughts on possibly adding a different kind of animal to my feature tank w/ my RBP's would be appreciated.....
> ...


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

bad idea youll loose your redbellys


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nah, it's not gonna work out. That's like putting a crocodile in with a leopard and expecting everything to be okay.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Little Snappers grow up to be real big and mean.I juss rescued about a ten pound snapper from the road today and tossed him in a small creek.Let me tell ya he wanted no part of bein messed with lol....


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

a fish eating reptile that has a hard shell for armor that could withstand being droped out of a 2nd story window and Ps are suposed to defend them selfs?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

zippa said:


> Little Snappers grow up to be real big and mean.I juss rescued about a ten pound snapper from the road today and tossed him in a small creek.Let me tell ya he wanted no part of bein messed with lol....
> [snapback]1054690[/snapback]​


Jesus Christ, where do you live, man?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

someone on p-fury had one with a sanchezi and the sanchezi killed the snapper


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> You are right, it is definately a bad idea, as the turtle will kill your piranha by either eating them or with bacteria and disease. Turtles are known for carrying salmonila (sp?), so I wouldn't even think about it. Just get the turtle his own tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that turtles carried salmonila. I thought that was something strictly from chickens. Thanks for the heads up on that


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

No need to criticize him for what he has asked. Sheesh, the least you could do is answer his question.

My answer: Don't do it. The turtle will almost definitely eat your piranha, no matter what size they are. I have tried putting turtles with tropical fish, with a 0% success rate over 3 months.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that turtle will kill all your rbp...very bad idea


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think the question has been satisfactorily answered.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i had a snapping turtle at my grandmas pond it was about the size of a tire, average car tire and it would eat everthing it could cath, i sold it to some guy who used it for turtel soup lol made like $75 and my grandpa wanted to stock some fish in it. but after he died all the stocked fish died because the aerator went out and my grandma never got it fixed. had some nice bass.


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

bad bad idea


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

the turtle will mutalate your reds not a good idea


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

snappers are very mean and quick and bite hard. i caught a 25 punder in a local pond and it bite threw leather shoes. Also it had leaches and algie all over it so i wouldnt put it in with your reds


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

this should be closed


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Your reds will get eaten..... end of story.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

death to gator snapper by spilo


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree it would be fun to try, but I dont think its worth risking diseases or having my piranhas being food.


----------



## stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

aligator snappers have a tongue worm! they wiggle this to get the attention of fish! your piranha is just gonna go for the bait!!

SNAP - there goes your piranha!!!!

i wouldnt even bother i imagine there parameters would differ them too!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

it would 100% kill it in less than 24 hours. Baby piranhas are very curious and will go after anyhting. Including the turtles tounge and it will make it come closer then kill it. no point in tyring just a waste of money and a waste of fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Old topic.


----------

